# Eggs?



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone ever tried the eggs you can buy on ebay from Michigan? I ordered a couple jars and plan on tying some sacs up when they get here. Figured it was worth a shot buying 2 4 oz jars and a dozen pre tied sacs for $20 with shipping included. I talked to a guy at the rocky Sunday that said he has done alright with them.


Justin


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Erieangler51 said:


> Anyone ever tried the eggs you can buy on ebay from Michigan? I ordered a couple jars and plan on tying some sacs up when they get here. Figured it was worth a shot buying 2 4 oz jars and a dozen pre tied sacs for $20 with shipping included. I talked to a guy at the rocky Sunday that said he has done alright with them.
> 
> 
> Justin



I think you might be happy with them. I just got some of them and am pleased with them. I cant vouch for their fish catching ability yet but i recieved them in good condition , looking and smelling fresh and perfect for tying sacs with. I am about to order another 4 oz jar since i have the first one all tied up in sacs in the freezer.


----------



## banshe2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

we'll see. I just ordered a couple jars myself.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ur all nuts go spend a few bucks at erie outfitters get good eggs 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

yonderfishin said:


> I think you might be happy with them. I just got some of them and am pleased with them. I cant vouch for their fish catching ability yet but i recieved them in good condition , looking and smelling fresh and perfect for tying sacs with. I am about to order another 4 oz jar since i have the first one all tied up in sacs in the freezer.


Have u even ever caught one 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I didn't know erie sold fresh eggs until someone messages me that earlier. I work 6 days a week so I can't really get up there to get the eggs except on my fishing days Sunday. Ill probaly stop and get some Sunday. Having a jar of these tied would be no different than having a jar of the atlas mikes just in case as that's all I had last week and it caught me a fish. I just don't have the time to make a 3.5 hour drive to get salmon eggs unless I'm already up there. So in my books it was worth a $20 shot to try them


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

fredg53 said:


> Have u even ever caught one
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nope , not yet. I fish some pretty tough conditions far from prime steelhead water. Thats why i said i couldnt vouch for the eggs fish catching ability. But for all the talk of getting " good " eggs , so many steelies get caught on beads or jigs , , yarn balls and artificials....and all manner of crazy stuff. I dont think its the eggs or the source that matter as much as the fisherman and location. And about 90% of all the posts on this forum support that.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah I use eggs...many different kinds of cured and uncured. Chinook and steelhead, coho. Never found a difference in what works better.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I wouldn't pay 1¢ for those eggs with free shipping. you DO NOT need eggs to catch fish. My buddy kicks my ass alot on jigs. just my 2¢. If I don't cure the eggs myself or get them from a reliable source (erie outfitters) I will have 0 confidence in them

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Pretty sure Erie Outfitters will ship them as well.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Eggs that you buy pre tied from local bait shops are probably not fresh or local but they do work. Just poke a hole in one of the singles in the sack so it milks out.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

FISHIN216 said:


> I wouldn't pay 1¢ for those eggs with free shipping. you DO NOT need eggs to catch fish. My buddy kicks my ass alot on jigs. just my 2¢. If I don't cure the eggs myself or get them from a reliable source (erie outfitters) I will have 0 confidence in them
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks for your opinion it was very unhelpful. I fished jig and maggots all day Sunday and had 1 hit. Seen that guy go 4 for 5 in about 25 minutes made me switch. 2nd drift with a sac I got 1.


I'm going to try them. If I don't catch a fish on them I don't catch a fish but it was worth a try. I now know erie outfitters had fresh eggs and I will purchase some there when I'm up.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> Thanks for your opinion it was very unhelpful. I fished jig and maggots all day Sunday and had 1 hit. Seen that guy go 4 for 5 in about 25 minutes made me switch. 2nd drift with a sac I got 1.
> 
> 
> I'm going to try them. If I don't catch a fish on them I don't catch a fish but it was worth a try. I now know erie outfitters had fresh eggs and I will purchase some there when I'm up.


What kind of eggs was he using?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

FISHIN216 said:


> What kind of eggs was he using?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 I didn't ask. I seem him catch 3 in a row so I walked down and asked what he was using and he said spawn sacs. Said thanks went back to where I was a tied 1 on and 2 drifts later caught 1


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

People have their preferences and confidence baits but that dont mean they are the best. Too many fish get caught on fake eggs, ( made of plastic , yarn, rubber , or even glass ) for the fish to be as picky as they are rumored to be. Obviously tho , some people on here think if you dont get your eggs where they get them you are wasting your money. The OP already said he caught one on the storebought in a jar type and that says volumes on the egg debate.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you yonder. It was worth a shot in my books. I have caught many kings, browns, and steelhead on jarred eggs in the past but $4.50 a jar of 6 is pricy. I got the eggs last night as well as another combo because dicks screwed my order up. The eggs look very nice and smell like they just came out of the fish.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Erieangler51 said:


> Thank you yonder. It was worth a shot in my books. I have caught many kings, browns, and steelhead on jarred eggs in the past but $4.50 a jar of 6 is pricy. I got the eggs last night as well as another combo because dicks screwed my order up. The eggs look very nice and smell like they just came out of the fish.


Yep , for that good of a price they are worth trying. I dont know what method was used to cure the eggs but i belive the word " natural " was used , so could be just salt water.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I think the biggest thing is to have a lot of different stuff in the arsenal. Today for me I got 2 and only bites on uncured steelhead eggs. I tried other cured chinook eggs and nothing. Of course the bite was slow. 2 for 2 in 5 hrs of fishing.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Lundfish said:


> I think the biggest thing is to have a lot of different stuff in the arsenal. Today for me I got 2 and only bites on uncured steelhead eggs. I tried other cured chinook eggs and nothing. Of course the bite was slow. 2 for 2 in 5 hrs of fishing.



Better to have as many different things to try as you can than to be wishin you did.


----------

